

Using Web Technologies to Change the World (Stanford CS90SI Fall 2015) - fitzwatermellow
http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs90si/#/home

======
addisonleong
This is going to be a really interesting new take on CS – looking forward to
seeing where it goes!

